# [SONY ERICSSON] k800i & le Mac



## MacDavid (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Possesseur comblé du k800i, j'ouvre ce thread afin d'aider chacun à rendre cet appareil compatible avec Apple, en attendant une m-a-j d'iSync.

Il s'agit d'une liste de liens, à completer, commenter, etc.

Le patch de Mobile Feisar
Le k8OOi & Le Mac sur Blazouf Blog
Le k800i & Le Mac sur Planete SE

Themes k8OOi façon Mac sur Gallery Mobile 9


Et toujours:

SyncTunes

DreamSicle

Voila, voila.
Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## bacman (11 Juillet 2006)

Et un petit tutorial pour se servir du K800 comme modem depuis un portable mac
Avec SFR
D&#8217;abord parametrer le mobile

Menu/r&#233;glages/connectivit&#233;/communication data
Supprimer tous les comptes data sans relation avec votre op&#233;rateur t&#233;l&#233;phonique
Cr&#233;&#233;er ou mofifier un compte data que vous nommerez par ex SFR GPRS
APN:websfr
Nom utilisateur: a
MD: a
Demande mdp: d&#233;sactiv&#233;
Adresse DNS : 172. 20.2.10
Authentifcation: PAP
Enregistrer le compte data et v&#233;rifier le CID en cliquant autres sur le compte 
Et voir info comptes
Pour moi le compte est enregistr&#233; en CID 1
C&#8217;est important car le script modfem doit correspondre au CID

Ensuite parametrage du mac:

Aller chercher sur ce site les sripts modem SE
http://www.taniwha.org.uk/

les copier dans la bibliotheque &#224; la racine systeme
dans le dossier modem scripts

Jumeler bien s&#249;r votre mac et mobile en blue tooth
Et l&#8217;autoriser &#224; acceder &#224; internet avec le mobile

Faire une nouvelle config r&#233;seaux par ex GPRS
Afficher: bluetooth

Onglet ppp:
Fournisseur d&#8217;acces: SFR GPRS
Nom du compte : a
Mot de pase: a
T&#233;l&#233;phone : websfr

Onglet tcpip:
Configurer IPV4: via ppp
Serveur DNS:
172.20.2.10
194.6.128.4

Onglet bluetooth
Modem afficher tous scripts et s&#233;lectionner
Le script modem correspondant au CID de votre compte data
Sur le mobile
Par ex si le Compte data est en 1
S&#233;lectionnez le Sony Ericsson CID1

Cochez affichez l&#8217;&#233;tat bluetooth dans la barre des menus
Affichez l&#8217;&#233;tat du modem dans la barre des menus

Appliquez
Il ne vous reste qu&#8217;&#224; vous connecter

Ci joint une aide pr&#233;cieuse pour les abonn&#233;s orange
http://www.osxfacile.com/gprs.html


----------



## MacDavid (11 Juillet 2006)

Merci bacman... Je vais essayer ca... Peux tu me dire:

- combien ca coute d'utiliser ce telephone en modem avec un forfait sfr?
- quelle est la vitesse de connection (approx) ?

Merci encore!


----------



## bacman (11 Juillet 2006)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Merci bacman... Je vais essayer ca... Peux tu me dire:
> 
> - combien ca coute d'utiliser ce telephone en modem avec un forfait sfr?
> - quelle est la vitesse de connection (approx) ?
> ...


j'oubliais; il faut que tu ai un abbonnement data chez ton op&#233;rateur
chez sfr, &#231;a coute moins de 10 &#8364; pour 5 ou 10 mo /mois , je ne me souviens plus
il faut esp&#233;rer une vitesse &#233;quivalente &#224; du rtc soit 56 k moyens. ou alors tu peux choisir un compte 3 g , l&#224; ca devrait valoir un petit adsl 512 ko/s


----------



## MacDavid (11 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous!


Probleme de synchronisation... bien que le pacth isync soit quasi parfait.

1. Les groupes d&#233;finis dans iCal n'apparaissent pas dans mon telephone mais je crois que c'est normal.

2. Les commentaires, souvent nombreux chez moi, sont tronqu&#233;s. Par exemple, je vais avoir "code 2387 au fond de la cour, troisieme &#233;tage" qui va se tranformer en "code 2387 au fo"...

3. Questions subsidiaires: est ce que les photos dans ical peuvent apparaitre dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone et inversement?

4. Les notes contenues dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone sont elles pilotables par le mac (je veux dire: r&#233;diger sur le mac puis synchroniser) ?



Des id&#233;es? Merci!
,-)


----------



## bacman (13 Juillet 2006)

macdavid , je ne puis t'aider , je n'utilise pas ical mais agendus 11 sur palm avec palm desktop.
j'ai retrouv&#233; la trace de mon theme favori:
http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/29259/


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2006)

pousser la vérité vers l'appareil !








j'adore ce genre de traduction


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

je n'ai pas trouvé la manip pour faire des photos avec la camera frontale.... c'est possible ?


----------



## bacman (16 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas trouvé la manip pour faire des photos avec la camera frontale.... c'est possible ?


non, la petite camera ne sert que pour la visiophonie
au fait, il existe un autre plug in' isynch pour K800 sur version tracker beaucoup plus complet et mieux traduit que celui de feisar.com, il est dispo ici:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30274


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> non, la petite camera ne sert que pour la visiophonie



dommage, ce serait sympa pour jouer avec les cadres, ou avec le simili photo-booth en java....








			
				bacman a dit:
			
		

> au fait, il existe un autre plug in' isynch pour K800 sur version tracker beaucoup plus complet et mieux traduit que celui de feisar.com, il est dispo ici:
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30274


----------



## ficelle (16 Juillet 2006)

en fait, c'est ce plug-in que j'utilise, mais j'ai eu ce message avant de faire l'update 10.4.7 

maintenant, tout va bien....


----------



## ficelle (19 Juillet 2006)

pas facile de trouver facilement une carte M2 512 ou 1 go dispo.... vous avez un plan ?


----------



## bacman (19 Juillet 2006)

vu ici &#224; 34&#8364;
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/263313/art/sony/carte-memoire-memory-stic.html


----------



## bacman (19 Juillet 2006)

zut , t'as raison , c'est pas en stock
le premier qui trouve....


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2006)

je viens de trouver une 512 au même prix chez darty, à Rosny 2.
mais rien à la fnac !

je suis impressioné par la petite taille de cette carte


----------



## bacman (21 Juillet 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je viens de trouver une 512 au même prix chez darty, à Rosny 2.
> mais rien à la fnac !
> 
> je suis impressioné par la petite taille de cette carte



merci, je cours en acheter une


----------



## MacDavid (16 Août 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pousser la vérité vers l'appareil !
> j'adore ce genre de traduction



Heu... ca, c'est valable pour la première connexion... Mais ensuite ?

Par ailleurs, quelqu'un sait comment mettre à jour le téléphone en étant sous Mac? Le mien  bugge un peu alors... ,-)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

BootCamp ou parallèle ...rien d'autre en ce moment sous Mac...


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> non, la petite camera ne sert que pour la visiophonie
> au fait, il existe un autre plug in' isynch pour K800 sur version tracker beaucoup plus complet et mieux traduit que celui de feisar.com, il est dispo ici:
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30274



C'est le plugin de feisar en version 1.01


----------



## MacDavid (17 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> BootCamp ou parallèle ...rien d'autre en ce moment sous Mac...



et avec Virtual pC?


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

Jamais essayé ..en théorie oui, mais en pratique ??


----------



## MacDavid (18 Août 2006)

Hélas... ca ne semble pas fonctionner avec Virtual P¨C ,-(


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

Essaie le SEUS ( si tu l'as..les pack Opérateurs le supprime)

SEUS: Sony Ericsson Update Service ..via ton k800i


----------



## bacman (19 Août 2006)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, quelqu'un sait comment mettre à jour le téléphone en étant sous Mac? Le mien  bugge un peu alors... ,-)
> 
> Merci d'avance!


quels bugs as tu? le mien fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## MacDavid (19 Août 2006)

Hé bien, voila, la cata... il est en réparation. Le clavier ne répond parfois pas, allumage difficle, raccourcis impossibles...

Probablement un probleme de carte mère deffectueuse...

La tuile!


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

SE devient comme Apple..faut jamais acheter les premières séries ...:mouais:


----------



## ananke (28 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous .

Et bien moi le plug in de Feisar ce n'est pas le pied ! Ok Isync reconnait desormais le k800i , mais lorsque je synchronise avec carnet d'adresses , c'est n'importe quoi :des contacts manquent , d'autres sont en double , voire en triple ..Même chose , lorsque j' ouvre carnet d'adresses sur mon Mac et que je le jumele avec le k800i , aucune fonction  "composer avec le 800 i " ou "envoyer SMS" ne fonctionne ..
Je suis allé voir sur version tracker pour l'autre plug in dont parlait bacman , mais version tracker renvoie sur la page de feisar quand on essaie de le télecharger 

Quelqu'un voit il la solution à mes problémes ?

Merci à tous 
Marc


----------



## La mouette (28 Août 2006)

Il y en a une autre : http://eusebe.free.fr/k800.zip

Il faut bien tout saisir correctement dans les bons champs avec carnet d'adresse pour qu'il synchronise parfaitement.
De plus s'il y a eu d'autres synchro ( Mac-mobile et mobile Mac) avec d'autres mobiles...il est possible que tu aies quelques "parasites"

Et ça n'a rien à voir avec le plugin


----------



## ananke (28 Août 2006)

rectificatif et mille excuses , mais la synchro avec Isync fonctionne effectivement bien( l'erreur venait du fait que j'avais réglé les contacts de mon k800i sur ceux de la carte sim et non pas ceux du tel ) .
Par contre , je maintiens que l'envoi de sms et la composition de numeros à partir de "carnet d'adresses " du Mac ne fonctionne pas .
Je suis en 10,4,7 et j'ai donc telechargé le dernier plugin de Feisar  .Lorsque j'ouvre "carnet d'adresses" sur le Mac , j'ai bien le petit symbole bluetooth bleu en haut de la fenêtre qui m'indique qu'il est bien connecté avec le k800i ( et ce dernier me demande également si je suis ok pour le laisser se connecter à mon ordi  ) .Mais hélas , lorsque je choisis un contact dans le carnet d'adresse du Mac et que je tente d'envoyer un sms , ou simplement de composer ce contact à partir du k800i , rien ne se passe ..Et ceci m'embête pas mal car je n'ecris jamais mes sms à partir du tel ( bcp trop long !) ; j'avais pris l'habitude d'envoyer mes sms à partir de l'ordi avec "carnet d'adresses" .
Quelqu'un a t il une solution ?
Merci à tous 
Marc


----------



## ananke (28 Août 2006)

Merci bcp pour ta réponse "La Mouette"  Mais qu'entends tu par "Il faut bien tout saisir correctement dans les bons champs avec carnet d'adresse " ? Moi , quand je veux envoyer un SMS , je sélectionne le contact ds carnet d'adresse , je clique sur la ligne "portable" où est inscrit le num de portable de la personne et là j'ai le chois entre composer le num , ou envoyer SMS . Je choisis cette derniére option et écris le sms ds la fenêtre qui s'ouvre alors . Je ne vois pas d'autres champs à remplir ...Explique moi 
Effectivement je synchronisais auparavant mon T610 avec ce même ordi et j'envoyais mes sms avec ce meme T610 selon la procédure que je viens de t'expliquer . Si c'est celà qui a laissé des "parasites " comme tu dis , comment faire pour les virer ?

Merci vraiment pour ton aide 
Marc


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

JE parlais du dossier que tu crées, et où tu mets le plugin


----------



## ananke (29 Août 2006)

je n'ai créé aucun dossier pour mettre le plug in ! J'ai juste téléchargé " installer feisar K800 phone plugin " et j'ai installé le package comme celui de n'importe quelle autre application en suivant les instructions de l'installer .C'est lui qui a du creer tout seul ce fameux dossier .c'est là qu'il faut que je cherche les "parasites " pour que carnet d'adresses fonctionne ? ( ayant déjà installé le Feisar , je n'ose pas installer celui que tu m'as indiqué de peur de conflits .Je peux ?)

Merci pour tout 
Marc


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

NE touche à rien si cela fonctionne  

Dernière chose, lorsque Apple mettra à jour iSync et que le K800i sera reconnu nativement, n'oublie pas de supprimer le plugin, sinon il risque d'y avoir conflit


----------



## Innuendo (29 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

Savez-vous s'il existe un logiciel permettant la mise à jour du soft du K800 à partir d'un Mac et non pas d'un PC ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## La mouette (29 Août 2006)

Innuendo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Savez-vous s'il existe un logiciel permettant la mise à jour du soft du K800 à partir d'un Mac et non pas d'un PC ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



ça n'existe pas


----------



## ananke (29 Août 2006)

Sniff , et la synchro entre carnet d'adresses et mon K800 i pour envoyer mes sms par l'ordi comme au bon vieux temps du T610 , vous ne me dites pas .. Y a pas de solution ? ça marche chez vous ou pas ?

Merci pour votre aide 
Marc


----------



## MacDavid (29 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> SE devient comme Apple..faut jamais acheter les premi&#232;res s&#233;ries ...:mouais:


Bonjour &#224; tous...

Voila, je viens de r&#233;cuperer ma machine... Sony a proc&#233;d&#233; &#224; une mise &#224; jour du firmware, ni plus ni moins. Pour l'heure, tout fonctionne mais... mais... je ne cris pas victoire tout de suite... On ne sait jamais...

En revanche, une colle.

Mon k800i synchronise comme il faut avec mon PowerBook, grace au pluin feisar. Seulement... comment faire avec mon Cube, non pourvu de Bluetooth... Puis je passer par le cable USB? Si oui, comment faire la synchro?

Merci d'avance &#224; tous - vraiment.

PS: par ailleurs, pour le transferts des mp3, vous utilisez quoi? Rien? SyncTunes ? 
DreamSicle ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

Pas d'USB pou la synchro entre Apple et SE...ça ne fonctionne pas.

Pour le transfert de musique ceux que tu cites sont bien


----------



## MacDavid (30 Août 2006)

Bon... je suis bon pour uen cl&#233; Blutooth ,-)

Pour les logiciels de tranfets de musique, j'ai quelques soucis:

Dreamsicle plante et semble tres lent. De plus, il fonctionne pour la musique mais pas du tout pour les vid&#233;os et iPhoto...

Syntunes va plus vite mais semble al&#233;atoire en terme de compatibilit&#233; avec le logiciel de musique fourni dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone... Notamment en ce qui concerne les "listes de lecture"


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

iTunesmyWalkman peut-être


----------



## ananke (30 Août 2006)

Hello Mac David

Je vois que nous avons le même matériel . Personne ne me réponds pour mon pb de synchro entre le  K800 et le  Carnet d'adresse  du Mac ( cf + haut) ? ça marche chez toi ? Tu peux envoyer tes SMS par l'ordi ?

Merci bcp pour ta réponse 
Marc


----------



## La mouette (30 Août 2006)

ananke a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne me réponds pour mon pb de synchro entre le  K800 et le  Carnet d'adresse  du Mac ( cf + haut)



Ah oui ? :mouais:


----------



## bacman (30 Août 2006)

ananke a dit:
			
		

> Hello Mac David
> 
> Je vois que nous avons le m&#234;me mat&#233;riel . Personne ne me r&#233;ponds pour mon pb de synchro entre le  K800 et le  Carnet d'adresse  du Mac ( cf + haut) ? &#231;a marche chez toi ? Tu peux envoyer tes SMS par l'ordi ?
> 
> ...


cool raoul , exprimes toi mieux
tu peux synchroniser ton carnet d'adresses entre K800 et ton mac mais tu n'arrives pas &#224; envoyer des sms avec cette m&#233;thode

http://www.01net.com/editorial/317618/isync/comment-envoyer-un-sms-depuis-son-mac-./

&#231;a ne fonctionne pas chez moi non plus 
attendons 10.4.8
ou essaye avec phone agent
le K800I y est r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233;
et &#231;a marche parfaitement &#224; condition de configurer le port s&#233;rie


----------



## MacDavid (30 Août 2006)

Bonjour/Soir &#224; tous,


Me revoila... avec un nouveau probleme ,-) D&#233;sol&#233; ,-).

Voici ce qui m'arrive.
Mon K800 et mon PowerBook fonctionne &#224; merveille.
Mais au boulot, j'ai apport&#233; mon Cube.
Je viens d'acheter une cl&#233; USB 2.0 (class II) de marque Belkin compatible Mac.
J'ai suivi la proc&#233;dure d'installation du plug-in feisar exactement.

Dans un premier temps, mon portable est bien reconnu/connect&#233;

Voir la pièce jointe 11744


Voici les param&#232;tres de partage

Voir la pièce jointe 11743


Mais, mais... cela me donne ceci invariablement..

Voir la pièce jointe 11742


Autrement dit, pas d'iSync possible.

Et c'est la CATASTROPHE. Car j'ai achet&#233; ce mobile pour g&#233;rer mes 800 contacts et rendez vous ,-)
O&#249; me suis je plant&#233;? 

CEla pourrait il venir de la cl&#233; USB?

Je crains que cela soit le sens de ce qui est &#233;crit ici:

_Non-Apple supported Bluetooth hardware may not be compatible. Apple only supports the internal Bluetooth modules supplied as standard with their Macs, or the D-Link DBT-120 USB Bluetooth Adapter. Other USB Adapters may or may not work. There have been reported incompatibilities in Mac OS X 10.4.7 with Belkin adapters._

Qu'en dites vous? ET si c'est la cl&#233;, je dois prendre quoi, au juste?

Merci d'avance - vraiment vraiment.


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2006)

Je crois que tu as donné la réponse dans ton post. La Belkin ne fonctionne pas avec iSnc et le K800i.
Ne pourrais-tu pas la changer contre une D-Link ?


----------



## bacman (31 Août 2006)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour/Soir à tous,
> 
> Me revoila... avec un nouveau probleme ,-) Désolé ,-).
> 
> ...



je n'ai plus de pb bluetooth depuis que j'ai changé ma clé pour une DLINK mais à tout hasard, vérifies aussi  la version d'isync sur ton cube, seule la dernière fonctionne


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2006)

A voir l'utilitaire BT il doit être en 10.4.7


----------



## MacDavid (31 Août 2006)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai plus de pb bluetooth depuis que j'ai changé ma clé pour une DLINK mais à tout hasard, vérifies aussi  la version d'isync sur ton cube, seule la dernière fonctionne



Tout est dernier cri (saud le Cube ).
Bon, je vais tenter de changer ma clé pour une DLINK mais la Fnac n'a pas le modèle en question... Quel modèle as tu?

Merci


----------



## ananke (1 Septembre 2006)

Hello à tous = 

Pas de malentendu ; je ne critiquais personne ! Surtout pas "La Mouette" et son 	aide précieuse ds mon combat pour cette synchro   Non non , je voulais juste dire que personne ne me disais excatement si la synchro avec carnet d'adresse et K800 fonctionnait ou pas chez vous . Bon , elle ne fonctionne pas non plus chez Mac man  Merci pour ta réponse  Ce ne sont donc pas des "parasites sur mon ordi 

Je vais de ce pas essayer le soft que tu me conseilles .

Merci à tous 
A +
Marc


----------



## MacDavid (1 Septembre 2006)

Hé bien... voila... la clé USB Blutooth DLINK 122 fait des merveilles


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

MacDavid a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien... voila... la clé USB Blutooth DLINK 122 fait des merveilles



Finalement.. 

Ils ont repris l'autre clé ?


----------



## MacDavid (1 Septembre 2006)

A la Fnac, oui.

Merci à tous.

Maintenant, il faut que je vois comment envoyer des SMS directement depuis Carnet d'adresse...


----------



## Delusive (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Essaie le SEUS ( si tu l'as..les pack Opérateurs le supprime)
> 
> SEUS: Sony Ericsson Update Service ..via ton k800i



Salut, tu veux dire qu'on ne peut pas mettre un jour un mobile acheté chez un opérateur ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Les versions opérateurs diffèrent des versions nues, et leurs màj ne sont pas aussi régulières.

Elles ne sont que rarement à disposition sur les serveurs de SEUS...

Le plus souvent dans les centres techniques, qui ont des accès plus larges que les clients finaux.


----------



## Delusive (2 Septembre 2006)

Et bien s&#251;r il est impossible de remplacer le soft personnalis&#233; par le soft de base via SEUS*?


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

Delusive a dit:


> Et bien sûr il est impossible de remplacer le soft personnalisé par le soft de base via SEUS*?



Via le SEUS non


----------



## rodolphe.d (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour bonsoir,

J'ai acheté mon K800 hier, plus particulièrement pour ca bonne réputation de photophone.
Mais voila, muni d'un compte data bouygue, j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser mon défunt T630 comme modem bluetooth. Je décide donc de vouloir faire exactement pareil avec mon nouveau tel. C'est là que je bug, la porteuse ne réponds pas... J'avoue je suis pas un foudre de guerre de la clé CID et touti quanti donc y aurait il, parmi vous, une âme assez charitable pour me confectionner un pas a pas. ^^.

d'avance merci
Rod


----------



## La mouette (4 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, bienvenu sur MacGé  

voici un petit tuto très bien fait: http://www.osxfacile.com/gprs.html
et sur le tuto tu trouve les scripts : http://www.taniwha.org.uk/


----------



## bacman (4 Septembre 2006)

rodolphe.d a dit:


> Bonjour bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai acheté mon K800 hier, plus particulièrement pour ca bonne réputation de photophone.
> Mais voila, muni d'un compte data bouygue, j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser mon défunt T630 comme modem bluetooth. Je décide donc de vouloir faire exactement pareil avec mon nouveau tel. C'est là que je bug, la porteuse ne réponds pas... J'avoue je suis pas un foudre de guerre de la clé CID et touti quanti donc y aurait il, parmi vous, une âme assez charitable pour me confectionner un pas a pas. ^^.
> ...


bonjour rodolphe, tu peux lire aussi le début du fil
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144641


----------



## rodolphe.d (4 Septembre 2006)

sympa l'accueil La mouette 



> _Entrez ces informations comme suit (valable pour tout le monde) :
> 
> * Fournisseur d'accès : Orange GPRS (NB : Pour SFR = SFR et pour Bouygues = Bouygues)
> * Nom du compte : orange (NB : Pour SFR = websfr et pour Bouygues = ebouygtel.com)
> ...


"Voir opérateurs"... je voulais justement éviter de claquer 0,34 euros/min pendant trois quart d'heure, j'ai deja banqué ce matin, le mec n'a strictement rien su me dire (Hotline client data) c'est un comble, de plus j'attends toujours qu'il me rappel. _"Oui, oui monsieur, je potasse et vous rappel dans une heure"_ Bref, j'ai épluché le net ce soir, mais rien n'y fait je ne trouve toujours pas ma réponse... 

rod.


----------



## rodolphe.d (4 Septembre 2006)

bacman a dit:


> bonjour rodolphe, tu peux lire aussi le début du fil
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144641



Euuu merci, mais nous y sommes non ?


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

rodolphe.d a dit:


> Euuu merci, mais nous y sommes non ?



Bacman parlait du début de ce fil


----------



## rodolphe.d (5 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Bacman parlait du début de ce fil



Ok ok c'est bien ce que je disais, quand je poste j'ai l'habitude de lire le fil en entier.
Merci quand même mais aucune de mes réponses s'y trouvent.  

personne ?

a+
Rod


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

Le K800i est UMTS..

Va dans les Réglages -> Connectivité -> Réseaux mobiles -> Réseaux 3g/GSM..

Mets GSM seulement.

Ensuite charge le script qu'il y a sur le site de MacOSX facile.

Tu configures ensuite via le configurateur " appareil blutooth"

A la question voulez-vous utilisez le K800i pour accéder à internet tu réponds oui..il va te proposer les nouveau script modem que tu auras préalablement chargé.


----------



## rodolphe.d (6 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le K800i est UMTS..
> 
> Va dans les Réglages -> Connectivité -> Réseaux mobiles -> Réseaux 3g/GSM..
> 
> ...



Ok merci La mouette, ca fonctionne beaucoup mieux depuis que je suis en gsm uniquement.


----------



## rodolphe.d (7 Septembre 2006)

Aller, pour vous remercier je vous ai concocté un petit thème pour nos cher k800i !

au programme : 

-Accueil "Aqua Blue"
-interface type tiger (widget, brush metal, frontrow)
-Alerte de message "glass"
-Sonnerie "intro tiger"

c'est ici que ca ce passe
Tiger Vs K800i

Vos critiques, bonnes ou mauvaises, sont les bienvenues.


----------



## bacman (8 Septembre 2006)

rodolphe.d a dit:


> Aller, pour vous remercier je vous ai concocté un petit thème pour nos cher k800i !
> 
> au programme :
> 
> ...



cool, tres sympa; merci 
je l'ai adopté en remplacement de celui-ci qui n'était pas mal non plus
http://gallery.mobile9.com/f/29259/


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci Rodolphe..

Je viens de te croiser sur PSE..( Smart  )

Super Thème merci


----------



## rodolphe.d (8 Septembre 2006)

héhé que le web est petit...


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

rodolphe.d a dit:


> héhé que le web est petit...



ça va il y a de la place...


----------



## meskh (13 Septembre 2006)

bonjour a tous 

peut on avoir sur ce magnifique K800i, les rdv du jour  a la maniere des pda sur la page "normale" (je sais pas comment dire :mouais ?? toujours obligé d'aller dans l'agenda, ou utiliser une alarme ?

merci


----------



## La mouette (13 Septembre 2006)

Non ce n'est pas possible à ma connaissance.


----------



## meskh (13 Septembre 2006)

tant pis pour moi 

merci


----------



## ficelle (15 Septembre 2006)

K800 style *








*option pas brillants


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2006)

petit soucis, K800i + iBook + Feisar machin truc + Bluetooth  

marche pas !!  





:mouais:

qu'en pensez vous ???


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Il faut que le dossier que tu crées ( PhonePlugins) soit écrit comme entre la parenthèse.

Que le dossier soit dans DD-> bibliothèque

et que tu paramètres ton K800i via " configurer un appareil bluetooth" via le menu bluetooth .


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2006)

Tout cela est fait comme tu me l'indiques 

Quand je lance iSync, ajouter un appareil, il trouve le K800 mais me dit qu'il ne peut s'y connecter  

c'est grave docteur ??


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Tu as bien iSync 2.3 ?


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2006)

Affirmatif 

de plus le téléphone apparaît bien dans les préférences sys / bluetooth / appareil

truc de ouf ou pas ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

C'est soit:

-Dossier mal orthographié 
-Mal placé

Sinon ..( comme tu me l'as dit)..essaie de tout effacer et de recommencer ou de réparer les autorisations .


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2006)

Bon :mouais: je vais tout virer 

et comment tu fais pour réparer les autorisations, tout a si bien fonctionné jusqu'à présent


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

Avec Onyx par exemple


----------



## meskh (11 Octobre 2006)

y'a quand même un truc louche :mouais:

quand tu installes l'appareil via le menu Bluetooth, en fin d'installation, le log te demande si tu souhaites utiliser le portable comme passerelle pour connecter un ordi sur internet, et la il te demande des mots de passe, et autres n° de portable, mais si tu ne coches pas cette option, rien pas de questions !!  ma, c'est bizarre tout de même


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2006)

JE réponds oui à toutes les demandes de la synchro. 

De toutes façon tu n'es pas obligé de les utiliser ...


----------



## meskh (12 Octobre 2006)

bon ca ne veut toujours pas fonctionner   

y a t il des réglages particuliers a effectuer sur le portable sony ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2006)

Non rien à faire sur le SE..

Bon tu réponds bien par l'affirmative à toutes les questions lors du jumelage ?

Sinon j'ai un autre plugin:


----------



## meskh (12 Octobre 2006)

je mets Resources dans le dossier PhonePluggins ??


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> je mets Resources dans le dossier PhonePluggins ??



Il n'y a que 1        ,           G         &#224; plugins


----------



## meskh (12 Octobre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> je mets Resources dans le dossier PhonePluggins ??



oui oui je mets oui partout, et quand je veux ajouter un appareil dans iSync, il trouve le SE mais me dit que " iSync ne peut pas connecter &#224; cet appareil" 

toujours le meme probleme 

Jai ripp&#233;, mais il y a bien un seul G dans mon dossier


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2006)

Dans le dossier PhonePlugins tu as bien mis le contenu complet du dossier dézippé ( en enlevant le mot copie)


----------



## meskh (12 Octobre 2006)

CA MARCHE !!!!   

en fait, sur l'ecran du SE, il me mettait l'icone de l'oreillette Bluetooth, que je deconnectais a chaque tentative. 
la je l'ai laissé et hop, finger-in-ze-nozz 

merci beaucoup d'avoir perdu ton précieux temps avec moi LaMouette, SirLaMouette


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2006)

Super content pour toi, amuse toi bien avec ce joli joujou..

Allez quelques photos du K800i en blanc et en brun :











Série limitée James Bon Casino Royale   ( quelle co*rie  )

En brun ( Allure Brown)


----------



## elfanor (15 Octobre 2006)

salut a tous,


bon voila j'ai ce petit joujou depuis peu, mais il m'enerve deja.


point par point :

- "bluetooth : unavailable" depuis 2 jour sur mon MBP, JE REDEMARRE jeteint etc.... rien n'y change.

- je tente donc la facon usb, je branche sans cd, le "phone" aparait mais rien dedans seulement des dossiers vide. j'insere le cd, rien pour mac.

-j'ouvre le post de macgé que des gens qui ont reussi a tout faire fonctionner et qui balance les liens en intro comme si le lien expliquait tous!

-j'ouvre un  lien et n me dit que je doit debourser du fric pour connecter mon tel |

bon donc la j'appelle la mouette qui pourra m'aider ou d'autre utilisateur du k800i qui auront la patience de m'expliker.




merci a tous,


mathias:rose::rose:


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Hello,

dans ce lien http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4007235&postcount=86 il y a une version gratuite du plugin.
Ensuite dans ce topic tu trouveras la marche à suivre.

Il faut aussi que ton K880 soit visible ( dans menu blutooth du K800i-> visibilité -> afficher le téléphone)
ET le bluetooth du MBP aussi " détectable"

Créer le dossier PhonePlugins ( orthographe importante) dans le dossier bibliothèque de ton DD.


----------



## elfanor (15 Octobre 2006)

oups j'ai reussi a connecter en usb. mais le bluetooth deconne toujours.



ya pas de menu bluetooth sur le mbp si?





mat


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Dans les préférences système tu l'actives


----------



## elfanor (15 Octobre 2006)

je ne le vois pas dans pref systeme...


le bluetooth est toujours "unavailable"


mat


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

icône bluetooth ( deuxième rangée)

Détectable
Alimentation Bluetooth activée
Afficher l'état bluetooth dans la barre des menus


----------



## meskh (15 Octobre 2006)

ou alors ta pomme n'a pas les dents bleues


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Dans un MBP c'est d'origine le bluetooth...


----------



## elfanor (16 Octobre 2006)

je confirme, je n'ai aps cet icone....




mathias est dans la merde.


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Sur un MBP   ??


----------



## elfanor (16 Octobre 2006)

voila le screen voyez bien en haut l'icone bluetooth

mat


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

SAV alors


----------



## meskh (16 Octobre 2006)

Dur, on dirait bien que cette pomme MBP n'a pas les dents bleues 

:mouais:


----------



## elfanor (16 Octobre 2006)

putain de merde je suis en angleterre fait chier, je dois appeller le sav fr???


mat


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Va voir dans un magasin revendeur Apple en Angleterre .
C'est peut-être juste une connecteur détaché..
Les MBP ont le bluetooth en série...


----------



## elfanor (17 Octobre 2006)

c'est vraiment etrange,


ce matin apres avoir fermé l'ecran pendant toute la nuit le bluetooth est reaparu.

et la lorsque j'ai mis le l'ecran avec le screen saver pdt 3 h, le bluetooth a disparu...



:mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


je vais devenir skyzo


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Mauvais contact, je pense.

J'ai eu ça avec un iMac G Rev A. Sauf que dans mon cas, j'ai ouvert le iMac et remis tout en ordre. Mais avec un MBP, c'est en centre technique que tu dois te rendre...


----------



## omac (15 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de passer du 610 au k800i et je rame pour ajouter des numéros à un contact qui en a dejà un... a priori on devrait pouvoir avoir les différents numéros d'un contact dans une seule fiche !?

Je dois passer à coté d'un truc évident pour tous... si vous pouvez m'éclairer sur la procédure merci


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2006)

Contacts -> Autres -> modifier contact -> Nouveau numéro -> ajouter


----------



## ficelle (15 Novembre 2006)

mon K800 plante de plus en plus souvent, et je n'ai plus accès aux applications comme photo-wrap par exemple... 
j'ai fais un reset, perdu tous mes réglages web/mail (  ) , mais ça ne change rien.
comme issue, je vois l'upgrade du firmware qui fonctionne depuis XP, mais est-ce possible avec parallels desktop ?

@+


----------



## omac (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci de l'aide mais ça ne marche pas pour moi...

Je selectionne contact => le nom du contact => j'ai soit ouvrir ou autres => je selectionne autres => puis modifier contact => il me propose modifier ou enregistrer mais pas ajouter..??

et ce que cela vient du fait que le contact est sur la carte sim ?

merci


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2006)

ficelle a dit:


> mon K800 plante de plus en plus souvent, et je n'ai plus acc&#232;s aux applications comme photo-wrap par exemple...
> j'ai fais un reset, perdu tous mes r&#233;glages web/mail (  ) , mais &#231;a ne change rien.
> comme issue, je vois l'upgrade du firmware qui fonctionne depuis XP, mais est-ce possible avec parallels desktop ?
> 
> @+




Oui je crois .. mais j'ai pas v&#233;rifi&#233; 

J'en suis certain pour bootcamp par contre


----------



## omac (15 Novembre 2006)

bon en passant les contacts sur la memoire du téléphone cela devient possible... ce qui confirme qu'on ne pourrait ajouter de nouveaux numéros à un contact sur la carte sim
c'est bien ça ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2006)

omac a dit:


> Merci de l'aide mais ça ne marche pas pour moi...
> 
> Je selectionne contact => le nom du contact => j'ai soit ouvrir ou autres => je selectionne autres => puis modifier contact => il me propose modifier ou enregistrer mais pas ajouter..??
> 
> ...



DAns la dernière étape il y a " Nouveau numéro " en bas


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2006)

omac a dit:


> bon en passant les contacts sur la memoire du téléphone cela devient possible... ce qui confirme qu'on ne pourrait ajouter de nouveaux numéros à un contact sur la carte sim
> c'est bien ça ?



La carte est peut-être à la limite de sa capacité d'enregistrement


----------



## omac (15 Novembre 2006)

la carte est neuve et elle contient 28 contacts seulement sur 250 possibles !?
Peut-on ajouter des numéros à un même contact sur une carte sim ? si oui c'est la mienne qui a un problème car je n'ai pas le même menu et les mêmes options entre la carte sim et le téléphone...

Même constat ou vous y arrivez sur le votre ?


----------



## ficelle (15 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui je crois .. mais j'ai pas vérifié
> 
> J'en suis certain pour bootcamp par contre




reste polis ! 

m'en va tester en virtuel


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2006)

omac a dit:


> la carte est neuve et elle contient 28 contacts seulement sur 250 possibles !?
> Peut-on ajouter des numéros à un même contact sur une carte sim ? si oui c'est la mienne qui a un problème car je n'ai pas le même menu et les mêmes options entre la carte sim et le téléphone...
> 
> Même constat ou vous y arrivez sur le votre ?



J'arrive à rajouter des numéros à mes contacts sur ma carte SIM, jusqu'à 5 numéros.


----------



## ananke (16 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous  

J'essaie vainement d'utiliser mon sony Ericsson K800i en tant que modem 3G sur mon mac . Je l'ai connecté au Mac avec le cordon usb fourni .Jusque là tout va bien , le tel me demande alors si je choisi le mode transfert de fichiers ou le mode telephone .Je  Choisis le mode tel . Mais ensuite y a t il des choses à paramétrer sur mon Mac , ou des drivers à installer ? car quand j'essaie de me connecter ça ne marche pas ( alors que ça fonctionne sur PC) .. Dois je obligatoirement passer par launch2net ? 

Merci à tous
Marc






 			 vbrep_register("4050459")


----------



## KoMoDoo (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une memory stick 1 GB pour mon K800i, et je voulais poser 2 questions à ceux qui sont équipés pareil :

1/ La carte mémoire m'affiche 912 Mo au lieu de 1 GB, et je trouve que 90 Mo de perte c'est bcp pour ce type de mémoire non ? Autant sur un DD il y a toujours une différence, autant pour ce type de support ça me parait excessif.

2/ Quand le branche le tél en USB, c'est la mémoire interne du K800i qui monte sur le bureau. Y-a t'il une manip pour faire monter la carte mémoire en plus ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

1) oui c'est normal 

2) bug connu, mais je ne sais pas lorsque ce sera corrigé


----------



## KoMoDoo (23 Novembre 2006)

Thanks pour tes réponses !

Tiens pour l'anecdote, je remarque qu'on s'est inscrit à 2 jours d'écart il y a 3 ans et demi... aucun intérêt je sais, mais j'adore les chiffres... mouahahaha

Et j'en profite pour poser une nouvelle question. Peut-on changer le lecteur vidéo, vu que celui d'origine ne permet pas de faire avance rapide ou de faire pause pour ne pas être obligé de reprendre la lecture à zéro ? (enfin j'ai mon K800 depuis 3 jours, j'ai peut-être raté l'option magique).

Good night all


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Hello nioub  

A moins que tu trouves un lecteur en Java, il te sera difficile de changer de lecteur sur ton K800i


----------



## KoMoDoo (30 Novembre 2006)

Reuh ! :rateau:

Et bien j'ai encore une petite question àpropos de mon K800... j'ai acheté une clé USB BT 2.0 EDR (Com One, à la Fnac), et tout ne fonctionne pas comme prévu !

Ce qui marche :
- Envoi de fichiers du tél sur le Mac (bon débit)
- Envoi de fichiers du Mac sur le tél par PHONE AGENT (mauvais débit)

Ce qui ne fonctionne pas :
- Envoi de fichier par l'utilitaire BT
- iSync

J'ai bien lu tout le post pour voir où mettre le plugin etc etc

Clé pas totalement compatible ? (ça m'ennuierait, elle marche super bien avec mon Palm TX).

Bonne journée


----------



## KoMoDoo (1 Décembre 2006)

... si quelqu'un a un Palm Tx et un K800i et peut me conseiller une clé USB bluetooth qui fonctionne avec les deux appareils ?


----------



## Truman.C (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Depuis longtemps déjà je connecte par usb mon k800I à mon powerbook, et il m'affiche gentillement un PHONE danls menu du Finder, ce qui me permet d'y rajouter des mp3 ou supprimer des photos. Actuellement, c'est iphoto qui s'ouvre et je ne le vois meme plus dans le finder... pourtant le téléphone me dit qu'il est sous connexion usb, et quand je le deconectte il me dit que j'ai mal débraché le périphériqeu...


Pouvez vous m'aider?


Merci.


----------



## loboblahz (4 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Non rien à faire sur le SE..
> 
> Bon tu réponds bien par l'affirmative à toutes les questions lors du jumelage ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai un autre plugin:



J'ai le même soucis, et vu que je suis obligé de faire un post pour voir ton fichier qui semble être ma solution. Voici donc un post totalement inutile en attendant mes prochaines contributions.

Salutations à tous, et désolé.


----------



## Mafsou (4 Décembre 2006)

Même télephone, jamais rencontré ce souci avec mes Mac. Quand tu le connectes en bluetooth ça fonctionne normalement?


----------



## Truman.C (4 Décembre 2006)

c'est d'un cou pd'un seul, il n'a plus reconnu le portable par usb dans le finder... j'ai besoin de le faire par usb..

Vous pouvez m'aider les amis?

merciii


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2006)

Discussion combinée


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

suite au plantage connu et reconnu du K800i concernant un non allumage, aujourd'hui j'ai recupéré mon petit  de retour de SAV 

juste un flashage et hop, c'est reparti comme en '40


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2006)

comment faire en sorte que iPhoto ne s'ouvre pas à chaque fois que je plante mon K8 dans ma pomme ? 

hein ??


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

Options avancées d'iPhoto ..


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Options avancées d'iPhoto ..



:mouais: tu dois peut etre vouloir parler des Préférences, non ? quand bien même rien ne justifie son ouverture 

parce que, pas de Options Avancées dans mon iPhoto


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2006)

T'as raison :rateau: 

Sinon je vois pas .. mais je vais chercher aussi


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2006)

Une tit' ligne de code sinon ??


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2006)

Programme transfert d'image...

Général -> Si un appareil est connecté , ouvrir... et là tu choisis


----------



## meskh (1 Janvier 2007)

Chui p'tët teubé en ce début d'année, ou bien c'est le champagne... :mouais:, je ne comprends pas "
Programme transfert d'image...




La mouette a dit:


> Programme transfert d'image..
> 
> Général -> Si un appareil est connecté , ouvrir... et là tu choisis




Au fait, Bonne année à tous


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

ça fait partie de l'OS Tiger


----------



## meskh (8 Février 2007)

juste pour saluer les K800tistes


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Kortisonne (8 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'effectuer à partir du site Sony Ericsson, au moyen du logiciel fourni par SE, la mise à jour du firmware de mon K800i, sans avoir rencontré de problème.

Mon mobile affiche maintenant le firmware : "SE R1JG001".

La puissance du signal Bluetooh semble avoir beaucoup diminué lors de la connection avec mon Mac, avant la mise à jour mon signal BT était de l'ordre de 80/90 %, depuis il se limite à 20/30 %.

Quelqu'un d'autre que moi,  aurait-il également remarqué cette diminution du signal BT ?

Merci.

Cordialement.


----------



## La mouette (8 Avril 2007)

Tout va bien de mon côté


----------



## Kortisonne (8 Avril 2007)

Merci de ta réponse.
Tout va bien pour moi aussi. 

La connexion se fait parfaitement en BT, mais le signal BT indiqué dans "BluePhoneElite", est au moins reduit de moitié.

Cordialement.


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Juillet 2007)

Est ce que ce tel vaut encore la peine? Est ce un bon achat? il est en solde en Belgique pour 211 euro...

Il date pas un peu?


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Oui, sans aucun doute.
C'est un très bon téléphone et pour ce prix c'est une affaire


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Juillet 2007)

enfaite j'h&#233;site avec le K610i, Z530i et le k750i...

Ton avis?

Mes interets:
- Sony Ericsson
- Bluetooth
- Ecouter de la musique
- Sonnerie MP3
- Bonne synchro iSync

Alors Mr La mouette, que me conseilles tu?


PS: J'ai un T630


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Oublie le Z530i,
Le K610i est UMTS mais l'APN n'est pas aussi bon que le K750i
Le K750i est le plus "âgé" des trois mais aussi le plus réussit 

Sinon le K800i est tous ça, réussit, UMTS, APN très bon.. bref une bonne affaire


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Juillet 2007)

merci!


----------



## islacoulxii (2 Juillet 2007)

Ca y est !!! J'ai &#233;t&#233; le chercher... 

K800i ...

Ca synchronise!

Sinon il me semble bien complet... p-e le defaut que je vois pour l'instant est le cache objecttif mais bon.. on a pas un APN 3,2 Mpix sans d&#233;sanvatage (celui lla est minime)


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Félicitations pour ton achat. 

C'est du rapide !


----------



## macaddicted (2 Juillet 2007)

je me suis fendu d'un K810I 

les plugins sont les m&#234;mes que pour le K800 ?  

super joujou en tout cas 

edit : oups, sorry 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166494


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (6 Juillet 2007)

bonjours à tous,

Je viens d'acheter cette bel appareil, existe t'il un soft pour le Mac et peut t'on augmenter le son du HP, car c'est vraiment pas terrible


----------



## La mouette (6 Juillet 2007)

Pas à ma connaissance


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (7 Juillet 2007)

Bon   ma fois faudra que je fasse avec.

Si entre temps quelqu'un trouve une solution qu'il le dise


----------



## meskh (30 Juillet 2007)

bonjour à tous 

existe t il une appli pour transferer du texte sur mon K800, et que je puisse consulter dessus bien sur 

merci à tous


----------



## islacoulxii (30 Juillet 2007)

ca sent le copion ca...


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> mon K800 plante de plus en plus souvent, et je n'ai plus acc&#232;s aux applications comme photo-wrap par exemple...
> j'ai fais un reset, perdu tous mes r&#233;glages web/mail (  ) , mais &#231;a ne change rien.
> comme issue, je vois l'upgrade du firmware qui fonctionne depuis XP, mais est-ce possible avec parallels desktop ?
> 
> @+



apr&#232;s 8 mois sans certaines fonctions, plusieurs tentatives de r&#233;parations en mettant &#224; jour le firmware depuis un PC, je me suis enfin d&#233;cid&#233; &#224; passer chez easy repair (paris 17) pour flasher le firmware.
&#231;a a pris 15 min., c'&#233;tait gratos, et tout marche nickel 

du coup, j'ai m&#234;me pu utiliser des appli qui refusaient de s'installer comme gmail, googlemap, et surtout op&#233;ra mini 4 beta  


ps &#224; la mouette : j'ai profit&#233; de la visite pour tester vite fait le P1i... plutot classe.... tu as publi&#233; tes impressions quelque part ?


----------



## islacoulxii (30 Juillet 2007)

des liens pour toutes ces petites appli??


----------



## La mouette (1 Août 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> après 8 mois sans certaines fonctions, plusieurs tentatives de
> 
> ps à la mouette : j'ai profité de la visite pour tester vite fait le P1i... plutot classe.... tu as publié tes impressions quelque part ?




Sur mon site oui, et je confirme qu'il est génial il corrige en effet bien les bug et lenteur des précédentes version comme le M600i ou le P990i.



> des liens pour toutes ces petites appli??



Quelques unes : http://www.thinksmartshop.com/Apple.html


----------



## islacoulxii (1 Août 2007)

ca sert a quoi  DRM manager?


----------



## msinno (1 Août 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> ca sert a quoi  DRM manager?


A gerer les DRM... En gros a te faire ch***, pour que tu ne puisses pas faire ce que tu veux de la musique que tu t&#233;l&#233;charge l&#233;galement... Mais ill&#233;galement (c'est pas bien, faut pas faire...) tu en fais ce que tu veux a priori...

Enfin je dis ca, je dis rien, huh


----------



## islacoulxii (1 Août 2007)

ca me dit pas ce que ca vient faire avec  Sony ericsson... :s


----------



## MacDavid (6 Août 2007)

bonjour à tous,

après une année, j'ai du rapporter mon tel au SAV. Ils ont flashé.

De mon coté, je voulais tout resynchroniser. Je suis parti comme il y a un an (cf. premier post de ce thread) mais rien n'y fait.

La synchro est trés aléatoire. Un rendez vous sur 5, un contact sur 10 (j'en ai 900).

Le message d'erreur apparait tout le temps:
"echec de la session. Communication interrompue"

Que dois je faire?

merci!


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2007)

Flashé avec une version opérateur ou "en nu" ?


----------



## MacDavid (8 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Flashé avec une version opérateur ou "en nu" ?


`

heu... comment connaitre la différence ?

Mais je dirai en nu, normale, quoi... puisque dans les options Orange comme SFR apparaissent...


----------



## La mouette (9 Août 2007)

Version opérateur, c'est possible que cela provienne de ça, car on a déjà le même type de problème avec les K610i nouvelle version opérateur...


----------



## MacDavid (9 Août 2007)

comment savoir ce qui est version opérateur ou pas ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Août 2007)

On le voit à l'allumage de l'appareil généralement il y a le logo de l'opérateur


----------



## MacDavid (9 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> On le voit à l'allumage de l'appareil généralement il y a le logo de l'opérateur



Alors, non... J'ai le logo Sony.


----------



## La mouette (9 Août 2007)

Il faut peut-être essayé de refaire un jumelage en effaçant les précédentes sur ton K800i et sur ton ordinateur


----------



## archeos (17 Août 2007)

Deux petits trucs me chiffonnent sur le K800i :
- dans iPhoto (oui je l'utilise), c'est Phone qui s'affiche, et je n'arrive pas à changer le nom comme pour la mémoire interne dans le Finder ;
- quand il est branché à l'iMac (G5 2 Ghz, 1Go, 10.4.10), il affiche _Ne retirez pas le cable USB avant d'avoir quitté l'application sur le PC_. D'abord, quelle application, et est-il possible de changer ce vilain PC en Mac ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

Je crois ( mais il possible que je me trompe) que les réponses sont deux fois négatives ..

D'autres avis ?


----------



## archeos (17 Août 2007)

Et pour l'application, c'est tout simplement Transfert d'images ou iPhoto, tout simplement...


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2007)

Oui tout simplement


----------



## meskh (23 Août 2007)

N'éxiste t il pas un petit tableur ou une gestion de base de données pour le K800i ? 

Trouve pas moi :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2007)

Pas à ma connaissance


----------



## meskh (23 Août 2007)

dur  mais alors qu'en est il d'un bon portable Sony qui soit aussi un bon voire très bon SmartPhone ?

c'est dur, mais souvent les vendeurs sont incapables de nous faire essayer les machines .... autre débat


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2007)

Le Sony Ericsson P1i


----------



## meskh (23 Août 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Le Sony Ericsson P1i



mieux qu'un P990i selon toi ? pour de la bureautique...


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2007)

C'est le jour et la nuit, enfin un bon Smartphone. Une superbe évolution des M600i et P990i. 
C'est vraiment un bon téléphone avec tout. Bon APN, UMTS, WiFi, écran large, mémoire etc..le meilleur Sony Ericsson du moment


----------



## meskh (23 Août 2007)

grand merci pour tes infos  et je sens que je vais aller saouler un vendeur moi


----------



## pim (23 Août 2007)

Vous ne voulez pas attendre d'avoir vu l'iPhone avant de d&#233;cider d'un achat ? 

Enfin moi, je dis &#231;a, je dis rien, c'est facile j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un Sony Ericsson (K800i) :rose:


----------



## meskh (23 Août 2007)

c'est vrai, mais je ne suis pas partisan du 100% tactile :mouais:


----------



## archeos (23 Août 2007)

Moui, mais en 1984, beaucoup de gens étaient partisans d'une interface menus+clavier
(il me semble que ça a encore duré quelques années)


----------



## eex (28 Août 2007)

archeos a dit:


> Moui, mais en 1984, beaucoup de gens étaient partisans d'une interface menus+clavier
> (il me semble que ça a encore duré quelques années)



Ca dure encore avec un de mes profs de Fac :rateau:


----------



## pim (28 Août 2007)

On trouve encore pas mal de ce genre de puristes parmi les linuxiens. Il est vrai que remplacer une commande "grep" bien sentie par une manipulation au clavier, cela peut vite tourner &#224; la punition (la commande "grep" n'est qu'un exemple, ne me demandez pas &#224; quoi &#231;a sert exactement - je crois que c'est l'&#233;quivalent d'un "chercher remplacer").


----------



## meskh (28 Août 2007)

et d'un point de vue rendement, le stylet n'est il pas moins pratique que des bonnes vieilles touches toutes neuves ? 

en revanche, c'est vrai que le tactile pète plus la classsss


----------



## ficelle (11 Septembre 2007)

je n'ai vraiment pas de chance avec ce mobile.
grosse chute de 3 m&#232;tres hier soir, et depuis le micro ne fonctionne plus et le son en r&#233;ception gr&#233;sille. 
la mouette, tu crois que &#231;a vaut le coup de le faire r&#233;parer ?
ou &#231;a va me co&#251;ter aussi cher qu'un neuf ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que cela va te coûter cher, surtout le temps de démontage et le remplacement des pièces.. mais tu peux toujours demander un devis


----------



## ficelle (11 Septembre 2007)

je viens de tenter ma technique de reparation préférée.... un petit lancé en l'air, et retombé de 2m50 sur le parquet !

et il remarche ! :love:


----------



## pim (11 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> je n'ai vraiment pas de chance avec ce mobile.
> grosse chute de 3 mètres hier soir



Tu n'aurais pas dû parler de l'iPhone à ton K800i, maintenant il te fait des tentatives de suicide. Si tu n'arrive pas à le faire réparer, essaye d'en trouver un d'occasion pour remplacer. Regarde aussi au niveau de ton opérateur de téléphone, certains contrats incorporent des assurances.


----------



## julos44 (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens d'avoir mon premier macbook et j'aimerai me servir de la fonction bluetooth avec mon sony ericsson w300i

je me sers de ce portable pour la musique principalement et j'aimerai donc pouvoir faire du transfert de fichier par bluetooth.
avec l'appli mac, c'est "fichier par fichier" et validation systématique sur le téléphone, pareil avec phone agent.

existe il une solution efficace pour le transfert de fichier en bluetooth, avec windows, je pouvais le faire dans l'explorer...


----------



## islacoulxii (28 Novembre 2007)

Bluetooth/ ajouter un périphérique

-> une fois que c'est fait: prcourire le contenu d'un périphérique BT ...

et tu glisses...


----------



## pim (29 Novembre 2007)

En fait cela ne change rien à ce problème de validation fichier par fichier sur le téléphone. Et en plus les Sony Ericsson ne supportent pas les formats modernes comme le MP4, il leur faut uniquement des vieux MP3. Et ne pas imaginer non plus remettre des images dessus et arriver à les voir dans les albums de l'appareil photo, là encore ultra sensibilité au format et à la dimension !

Ma solution : j'ai un peu laissé tombé avec mon K800i, je ne m'en sers que pour téléphoner, car je trouve que les autres fonctions sont mal implémentées, par facile d'utilisation, pénibles avec pleins de boîtes de dialogue à confirmer comme sous Windows. Donc la radio, la musique, la photo, les calendriers, bref tous les gadgets, c'est uniquement en dépannage.

Vivement un iPhone avec le prix et la taille d'un Sony Ericsson en fait


----------



## dale cooper (17 Janvier 2009)

La mouette a dit:


> Le Sony Ericsson P1i


salut La mouette,

connais tu la solution pour mettre à jour son p1i sans avoir à passer par un pc (ni installer windows sur mon mac) ?

merci d'avance.


----------

